# getting drunk in devon



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

pub recommendations, please.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2005)

You seem to be starting as lot of threads about getting drunk.

Are you back on the drink with a vengeance, then?

 

Oh, and Devon's rather a big place, so I'd suggest that you narrow your quest  down to a specific town/area.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2005)

dawlish


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> dawlish


Teignmouth Inn is supposed to be a good 'un.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml/el/Dawlish;Devon/


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> pub recommendations, please.




Double Locks, Exeter, (if you can find it).


----------



## jonH (Dec 3, 2005)

Churchstow


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 3, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> dawlish



Dawlish is tooooo posh for me...so can't help there!


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 5, 2005)

If you can get to Topsham there's a couple of wicked pubs there. But just up the road from you is Starcross and there is a pub just on the corner of the bridge bit. ( you'll know exactly where when you get there) and was pretty good too last time I went there. And ist pretty much within walking distance of Dawlish 

Double locks can be a bit of a shit hole this side of Sept if there isn't anythng special happening

And I think Tobyjug is on commision there


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 6, 2005)

Leave Dawlish and go to The Hourglass, Exeter.

The foods a bit posh, but good range of beers and they really don't mind you being loud/drunk/weird.

I realise this may not sound like a reccomendation to everyone 

And that I'm two days too late.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2005)

Is the Hourglass the one near the Timepiece?

Teignmouth does have some nice pubs. In fact Teignmouth is generally an all round ok place. In my weaker moments I have considered moving to Teignmouth.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 7, 2005)

no mate, it's in St Leonards.

Read the "Hidden Pleasure" bit 

It's better than that though.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 7, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> You seem to be starting as lot of threads about getting drunk.
> 
> Are you back on the drink with a vengeance, then?



that's what i was going to ask.  be careful out there!


----------



## pianistenvy (Dec 7, 2005)

the two trees in plymouth


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 7, 2005)

the cavern club in exeter is mighty fine or if you want to buy vintage clothes, have some food and a beer then the Real Mccoy in exeter is nice too...although a combination of shop and alcohol means you could accidently buy a rather nice wedding dress convinced it looks like a nice if frilly white dress then get laughed at on the bus home...


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 7, 2005)

That was you, wasn't it?


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 7, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> That was you, wasn't it?


it wasn't that much of a veil  and yes the train did trip a few stupid people up  apart from that it was a normal mulit-tiered white ankle lengh dress...


----------



## Calva dosser (Dec 8, 2005)

Pickmans; My folks live in Dawlish, I tend to recommend the Old Brewery; Good Teignworthy ale, The Landsdowne; Very lively, good range of beer and wall to wall drunken nymphettes, if that's your bag. The Seaview is the gay place, The Exeter Inn, in Strand Passage by the station is good for Otter Ale and sells Calvados. The South Devon is friendly in a right-wing Rugger-Bugger way. All these are within 4 mins walk of eachother. The Railway and The Swan are the seedy houses; The Frog and Radiator is reputed to be the most druggie.

Very underated secret boozers paradise, and Gays Creamery sells Cripple Cock cider and gorge pasties, best consumed in a mini_cave on Coryton Cove.

I'm on my way there next week. MmmmmCider and pasties.

PS DjBombscare, That's The Anchor, in that place I always forget the name of, with the harbour, 3 mins east of Starcross, I think. V old, good grub and excellent beer. Public bars not too posh.


----------



## BarryB (Dec 8, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> pub recommendations, please.



Double Locks in Exeter is one of the best pubs ive ever been to. The Imperial (Wetherspoons) also in Exeter has one of the most amazing interiors of any pub that ive seen. Pubs in Topsham worth a visit too. Have you finally got tired of the pubs in Ponders End?

BarryB


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 8, 2005)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Pickmans; My folks live in Dawlish, I tend to recommend the Old Brewery; Good Teignworthy ale, The Landsdowne; Very lively, good range of beer and wall to wall drunken nymphettes, if that's your bag. The Seaview is the gay place, The Exeter Inn, in Strand Passage by the station is good for Otter Ale and sells Calvados. The South Devon is friendly in a right-wing Rugger-Bugger way. All these are within 4 mins walk of eachother. The Railway and The Swan are the seedy houses; The Frog and Radiator is reputed to be the most druggie.
> 
> Very underated secret boozers paradise, and Gays Creamery sells Cripple Cock cider and gorge pasties, best consumed in a mini_cave on Coryton Cove.
> 
> ...



*gets cab to Gays Creamery*


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 8, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And I think Tobyjug is on commision there



With the Takeaway bottles of decent beer cheaper at the Double Locks than they are at a supermarket I wish I was on commision.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 12, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> the two trees in plymouth


The Nowhere Inn (http://www.nowhereinn.co.uk/) or The Thistle Tavern (http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/44/4409/Thistle_Park_Tavern/Plymouth) - best two pubs in Plymouth by a long shot.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 12, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> The Nowhere Inn (http://www.nowhereinn.co.uk/) or The Thistle Tavern (http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/44/4409/Thistle_Park_Tavern/Plymouth) - best two pubs in Plymouth by a long shot.



Wow the Nowhere takes me back, I used to live on Gibbon Street in the early 90s and used to drink there and The Duchess.

I went back a couple of years ago and my street is now a huge student hall of residence. Very sad.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 12, 2005)

You don't need a pub, just drink cider from a lemon.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 12, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Wow the Nowhere takes me back, I used to live on Gibbon Street in the early 90s and used to drink there and The Duchess.
> 
> I went back a couple of years ago and my street is now a huge student hall of residence. Very sad.


Do you remember the landlady Sim? She's off to the Appalachian Mtns now apparently. Last time i was in Plymouth and tried to visit they were closed because the roof caved in! Been refurbished now and expanded so i am planning a return visit to my home town to see how thay are getting on.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 13, 2005)

I have only been drunk in Devon once, was this summer in Bideford for my friends 30th birthday, stayed at a hotel in the town ...think we went to sleep at about 9am and had to be out the room by 12pm (ooouuch)...twas good fun though.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> The Nowhere Inn (http://www.nowhereinn.co.uk/) or The Thistle Tavern (http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/44/4409/Thistle_Park_Tavern/Plymouth) - best two pubs in Plymouth by a long shot.



Both top pubs, I drink in the Nowhere as my local, and the Thistle is a nice late opening pub.

Phil runs the Nowhere Inn now, and its as good as it's ever been.


----------



## ziconess (Dec 15, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> the two trees in plymouth




I was told I was dancing in the two trees on Sunday night, thankfully I can't remember a thing about it.

The NW and the Thistle have always been my boozers in Plymouth too, good pubs.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

come to Bristol instead. Much nicer than Devon


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> come to Bristol instead. Much nicer than Devon


----------

